# Sboly budget conical grinder esspresso mod



## Nerdlinger (Jan 10, 2020)

Got this Sboly SYCG-801 off ebay (£21 delivered) and found that even at its finest setting it wasn't fine enough for espresso. After dismantling I found it could be set a few more steps finer, I think I set mine two extra steps and I'm getting good results in my Gaggia Classic-like Kitchenaid with a non-pressurised basket.

Dismantling was not hard, it helped that I happened to have a very long thin phillips head screwdriver for the top four screws accessed from inside. The spring loaded bin latch needs keeping an eye on when the bottom plate is prised off. I have ended up with a dislocated grind setting lever so I can't change the setting now but a further mod could be to re-attach that somehow.

I might have been lucky though as the grind setting is stepped and there might be some variation from one grinder to another where the stepped settings are still not fine enough or too fine...

I went a bit grinder mad and also bought a Kitchenaid 5kcg100 which I haven't tried yet so this Sboly one will hopefully become my backup espresso grinder.


----------

